# Phrag longifolium



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2021)

Got this plant from a ST member Clark years ago. This is its first blooming for me. He couldn't remember if it was longifolium or boissierianum. To me it doesn't look like my longifolium from Orchid Zone bought in 2000. I ask another ST member, Rick Lockwood what he thought. His response was longifolium with variation to it. I was thinking its a cross between the two mentioned species. Its a large flower at 7.5 inches across. 



The whole plant with a second spike opening 



A closeup of the stami and the inside of the pouch. My longifolium and others that I was able to find only have two green dots on either side of the mid line of inside of the pouch. On the other hand, the hybrid pics I found the staminode was lacking the bristles on the top edge.


The ruffling of the petals and dorsal doesn't seem right either.
I would like to hear what other Phrag folks think. Tom, you might have some interesting input.


----------



## abax (Mar 10, 2021)

I have several longifoliums and this doesn't look exactly like any of them. I really do like this one, especially the
flush of red in the petals.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2021)

UPDATE.
New poc with both open....


----------



## abax (Mar 18, 2021)

I love longifoliums. This one is quite fancy and I like it very much.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 19, 2021)

Very graceful!
David


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 19, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Got this plant from a ST member Clark years ago. This is its first blooming for me. He couldn't remember if it was longifolium or boissierianum. To me it doesn't look like my longifolium from Orchid Zone bought in 2000. I ask another ST member, Rick Lockwood what he thought. His response was longifolium with variation to it. I was thinking its a cross between the two mentioned species. Its a large flower at 7.5 inches across.
> View attachment 26155
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Phrag. Praying Mantis to me. Here's a photo of the Phrag. Praying Mantis 'Birchwood' clone for comparison.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2021)

I think you are correct Tom. Too much wave in all the parts for me


----------



## FrankRC (Mar 20, 2021)

This is a longifolium. This is not a boisserianum nor a hybrid. The natural variation in this species is significant. Of course many of you find inconsistencies with your own plants or other plants that you may have seen photos of. This will always be the case. 

Frank


----------



## sdk.catfish (Apr 11, 2021)

I should have posted this picture while the tread was still active but I tend to procrastinate. The Longifolium is on the right and the hybrid Phrag Green Hornet, a cross between longifoluim and pearcei on the left. I confess that the mahogany and green color combination was initially displeasing to me and to make things worse I had a Paph Berenice in bloom with the same color combination (but sponts) in bloom at the same time. Ultimately I had to accept that this was a color combination that in nature provides some characteristics that must attract pollinators and am becoming more accepting. 

The main difference is flower size, leaf width, and growth differences. I acquired the Green Hornet in 2017 and it is a prolific bloomer with multiple inflorencenses, this year four. I acquired the Longifolium in 2019. Both plants have bloomed yearly. The Hornet has narrower leaves and more new growths per year. I don't have a Pearcei so I don't really know what traits the cross inherited besides the narrower leaves and flower size but I would say it is a viable cross. The flowers are virtually the same including the "black eyes". A blooming orchid is better than one that doesn't bloom or dies so I simply enjoy them for what they are now


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2021)

Excellent idea catfish. I like them both...equally.


----------

